# Looking SEO jobs in Singapore from India



## karthikseo (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi.. Singaporean...

This is karthik from India.. I am currently looking here in India as a Senior SEO Analyst and Web Developer with 4 years of Experience.. 
<Snip>


Thanks
Karthik


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## tammyyeo (May 19, 2015)

Would you still be interested in a SEO / web designer position? <Snip>


----------



## karthikseo (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes Tam...

Still i'm looking for an opportunity to move on... I have 5+ years experience in SEO + SEM and also knowledge in web designing + PHP web developing...

*<Snip>*

Thanks a lot..
Karthik


----------



## karthikseo (Jun 19, 2013)

okay... Please check your PM...

Thanks


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,

I'm Deepak from Chennai and have 7+ work exp in Quality Assurance..Have also expsoure with stakeholder management as I have been to the UK also.
Could you please let me knw if there is any job in Singapore...



tammyyeo said:


> Would you still be interested in a SEO / web designer position? <Snip>


----------

